
Bill Nye: It's Space Settlement, Not Colonization - QuitterStrip
https://www.space.com/bill-nye-space-settlement-not-colonization.html
======
shaneprrlt
Good thing Bill Nye is making sure we're all using the correct newspeak.
Still, I can't imagine we will be encountering any indigenous Martians when we
get there.

~~~
dev_dull
The never-ending word treadmill we're on is amusing. A perfectly descriptive
word is associated with something awful. We stop using that "offensive" word
in favor of another word. The new word is then associated with something awful
and the cycle repeats.

It's almost as if the only point of updating our vocabulary and retiring
"offensive" terms is to signal our virtue and tribe.

~~~
grawprog
Just think a bunch of people were paid money to sit around and discuss this,
someone was paid to write this and advertisers are paying to have spots next
to it. All about a debate as to whether 'colony' is more offensive than
'settlement'.

------
ksaj
A colonist and a settler aren't the same thing? Like it or not, what you'll
get is a colony, and if it thrives and grows, there will be competition that
results in the exact results we already know and love when it comes to
colonization here on this planet.

------
GhettoMaestro
Reminder that Bill Nye also brought you this gem:

[https://youtu.be/VtJFb_P2j48](https://youtu.be/VtJFb_P2j48)

Enjoy!

~~~
ksaj
That changes just about everything I thought I knew about space-time.

The message is perfectly fine-- But definitely weird even for a guy who can
often be described as "weird".

